# BDB1 instead of BDB ?



## Leo L. (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi there,

I was wondering if someone knew about why there are ports with BDB1 selected by default (for example cyrus-sasl2 selected by default with bdb1 and not bdb) ?
Some other ports have bdb selected by default.

A bit of Googling hinted me that it has something to do with licensing questions, but what if I switch from BDB1 to BDB instead ?
What would be the real consequence for cyrus-sasl2 for example (or any other ports with BDB1 by default) ?

And ultimately, should I build all my ports with the same BDB version or can I have the two versions installed at the same time ?

Thanks 

-- 
Léo.


----------



## George (Aug 15, 2021)

So the current version of  bdb is 18.1.
Version 1.8 dates back to 1996. I would hesitate to use that (bdb1), even if it has a better license.

security/cyrus-sasl2 uses bdb1.

```
====> SASLdb auxprop plugin: you can only select none or one of them 
BDB1=on: Berkeley DB 1.85 support 
BDB=off: Berkeley DB support
```

But I don't know much about databases. ^^


----------



## Leo L. (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi George 
Thanks for your feedback. You're right, I was about to select BDB instead of BDB1, but then told myself maybe there was a reason why BDB1 was selected by default for cyrus-sasl2.
Since two years, many ports I use have BDB1 selected by default, few other ones don't, and I'm wondering what to do in that case :
- switch to most recent version,
- or stick with the old one,
- or not even bother and always follow the recommended choice by default for each port.


----------



## George (Aug 15, 2021)

There is bsd.defaults-versions.mk, ( https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/main/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk ) which sets

```
BDB_DEFAULT?=        5
```

It seems that the port is called db (and not bdb), e.g. databases/db5, and the deprecated databases/db6, which states:


```
DEPRECATED: latest 6.2.x version and newer not downloadable without registration
```

Not good prospects.


----------



## Leo L. (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi George,

I couldn't agree more, but in that case I wonder why a security port such as cyrus-sasl2 has BDB1 by default ?

-- 
Léo.


----------



## Leo L. (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello,

Thanks for moving that thread in the correct forum.
Hope that anyone can explain that odd default selected choice because I wonder that since 2 years or so without having a clue about their real differences.


----------

